#ubuntu-au 2011-09-12
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<kaushal> How do i reset root password of guest OS in KVM ?
<kaushal> I mean VM root password
<Auzzik> hi to all
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Evening all, just spammed the list with a bunch of info :) 
<head_victim> As follow up from the meeting we now have youtube and ustream accounts and I've set up a poll for the Brisbane release party.
<sagaci> only looks like youtube supports cc-by?
<head_victim> There is talk that if you put comments to say it's a different license that is acceptable but IANAL so I don't know how true/binding that is.
<sagaci> yeah
<head_victim> The only time I've had to deal with licenses personally is when I had a photo published in a magazine
<head_victim> They were polite enough to ask permission so I just said use it however you want as long as I get a copy :P
<head_victim> I've never written code.
<head_victim> Oh and if anyone asks, I've put in an RT for http://planet.ubuntu.org.au/ being down.
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-13
<ejat> head_victim_defy: sorry .. i think i doesnt have xs to meetingology
<head_victim_defy> Everyone does :)
<ejat> head_victim_defy: is it ? ive try with mootbot before .. 
<head_victim_defy> When I'm on a real pc next I'll show you:)
<ejat> see .. i try the #link :)
<ejat> head_victim_defy: thanks .. 
<head_victim_defy> Ok work time again
<ejat> head_victim: r u there ?
<head_victim> ejat: just got home
<ejat> owh .. coming back from office ? 
<ejat> :)
<head_victim> Yeah, just finished work and about to head to bed.
<head_victim> ejat: can I help with anything before I disappear or just saying gday :)
<ejat> owh .. going to bed already .. 
<ejat> its about the meetingology :)
<head_victim> Yeah it's 6am and I've been awake since 8am yesterday morning :)
<ejat> ouch .. 
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology is where a lot of the info is
<head_victim> If you want to play then head to #meetingology
<head_victim> AlanBell is the person who wrote it and he's a very helpful sort if you need questions answered sooner than I can get to you.
<head_victim> If you're willing to wait for a day we're both around with spare time I'm more than willing to give you a step by step guide if you're not that confident.
<ejat> owh okie .. 
<head_victim> Would you like me to just PM you when I'm around?
<ejat> i know the wiki .. but it seem im not being recognize by meetingology :)
<ejat> head_victim: sure ... 
<ejat> i think u better sleep .. :)
<head_victim> That way we can go through it together
<ejat> yeah .. thanks .. 
<head_victim> Alright. Cheerio :)
<ejat> nites ... 
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-14
<sagaci> head_victim, have you seen/interacted with Isopogon, the current admin for the ubuntu en_AU translation team -- or anyone else here for that matter?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-15
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to find speed of Tataphoton ppp0 logical link ?
<kaushal> http://www.ibeast.com/content/tools/band-calc.asp
<head_victim> sagaci: see your request? I bumped dpm for it ;)
<sagaci> yeah, just got home and saw the thread, pretty good it's all going through
<sagaci> *unlike our LoCo reapplication*
<head_victim> Yeah, he asked me to +1 it and he's put it through. It may day a couple of days to come throuhg apparently though
<sagaci> that's fine
<head_victim> Oh and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImageContacts might be interesting
<sagaci> looking forward to it all
<sagaci> head_victim, fyi, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-translations-en-au-1204
<head_victim> I wouldn't merge enAU to enUS, maybe enGB?
<head_victim> Ohhh you mean the 2 enAU for launchpad and Ubuntu
<head_victim> I think the best way to achieve that might be to make one a subteam of the other.
<head_victim> I'd have a chat to dpm or someone else in -translators to see what other teams do
<sagaci> yeah, I was going to go to the mailing list and/or -translators since it's not really something that should be light-switched
<sagaci> but at least with a blueprint, we have history and discussions logged and properly ordered
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> It would be interesting to hear how other groups do it
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm not 100% on how blueprints operate. If I were to add comments/brainstorming would I add it to the details or the whiteboard?
<sagaci> just sent a feedback request, probably not exactly what you wanted... tbh I'm not 100% on them either but it gives a good place to set out/up the main features and targets, whilst the wiki (todo) is when the nuts and bolts, etc goes... if I'm not mistaken
<head_victim> Hmm, milestone of 11.10beta2 might need adjustmennt
<sagaci> yeah it will, that's just the latest at the moment
<head_victim> What's the whiteboard part where it says "ubuntu-rc, kubuntu-alpha, cli-beta" ?
<sagaci> I've got that as the status of each of the sections, ubuntu packages are rc or close to it, kubuntu is still work-in-progress and there's decent progresss on the cli tools
<sagaci> so that'll be the progress as of beta2, roughly
<sagaci> probably should be proposed as a separate blueprint but just wanted to register one to get the gist of how to "drive" them
<head_victim> Ahhh that make sense
<sagaci> I need to put a lot more thought into the wiki page for the nut and bolt spec but i'm just trying to get something out there
<head_victim> Definitely a good idea.
<sagaci> looks like I'll get a handful for the sydney release meet
<head_victim> Nice, I wish I could subscribe to events so I get updates on them
<sagaci> I mean there's 2 people I've never heard of on loco.u.c potentially coming. Not getting hopes up but hopefully we'll get 5 or something together
<sagaci> good idea
<head_victim> Always a good thing. Make sure you take photos 
<sagaci> noted
<head_victim> I'll be announcing the Brisbane one on Monday.
<sagaci> yep, Brisbane has had parties for the last few, yeah?
<head_victim> Yep, it's pretty much a case of it happens just the attendees vary.
<sagaci> as I've noted on the Syd event page, wifi would be good but it's pretty much a byo unless the venue provides
<head_victim> Well if you wanted to stream any of it let me know and I'll give you the login details for the ustream site.
<sagaci> will keep in mind, would only be able to do audio, maybe push out a photo/g+ update
<head_victim> Lan party at my house. I just bought http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190573992455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
<head_victim> I wanted a cheap switch to do some playing with on a separate network to the main one. That was the cheapest rackmount ebay had to offer :D
<sagaci> 48-port :/
<head_victim> Yeah, I wanted a rackmount one and that was the cheapest that came up under the search. I'm picking it up tomorrow.
<sagaci> 18 bucks not too bad
<head_victim> So basically I have have 100 wired devices in my house all connected now. Multitudes more wirelessly.
<head_victim> can have*
<sagaci> how many wired devices do you have? <10?
<head_victim> Yeah about that
<head_victim> I couldn't find anything cheaper :/
<sagaci> can you just add things to the blueprint via the whiteboard yet?
<head_victim> Added, see if that's what you mean
<sagaci> yeppers
<sagaci> might be an idea to add short-form date along with the message
<sagaci> just looking at other blueprints
<head_victim> Yeah I was just looking at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization
<sagaci> because you don't seem to get an email when someone adds something which clears the noise but is good to know when the suggestion was made
<head_victim> You aren't subscribed to it
<head_victim> If you sub you get all the updates ;)
<sagaci> assumed I'd be subscribed to it when I made the team :/
<sagaci> err, blueprint
<head_victim> Apparently not, I had to sub to it despite being listed as the approver
<sagaci> anyway, I'm off for the night. Have to put more thought/effort into this. Ciao
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-16
<head_victim> sagaci: down for maintenance
<sagaci> yeppers
<head_victim> I got new toys!
<head_victim> This keyboard is blissful to type on compared to the old one.
<sagaci> that mechanical one?
<head_victim> It's still rubber dome, but it's done well
<sagaci> did you pick up that piece of kit
<head_victim> Yep, loud as hell but damn cheap for a 48 port cisco switch. Fortunately I was only planning to use is "as required" rather than 24/7
<head_victim> If there's one beef about decent quality networking equipment of any brand is, it's damn loud.
<paul_> hi guys.. is this ubuntu for australia?
<benonsoftware> paul_: Yeah
<paul_> cool.  anyone know how  do dvb netwok streaming?  preferably with lightweight application, so not mythTV.
<benonsoftware> No sorry, just wait around and someone can help you
<head_victim> paul_: don't know how to do it but vlc might be worth a look
<paul_> okay... i posted something in whirlpool and ubuntuforum.  but so far nothing anywhere.  i heard of use dvbstream, but i'm unsure how to use it exactly, i.e. configuration.
<paul_> yeah, i had a look at vlc.  i can stream a file, but live dvb-t didn't work.
<sagaci> or mplayer/smplayer
<paul_> also, i don't know all the "appropriate and tweaking" configuration to make it stream well.
<paul_> when is this room most active?
<benonsoftware> Around 8-10pm AEST
<sagaci> meetings, once a month... you might have some luck posting an email to the mailing list
<paul_> okay...
<paul_> where do you guys meet, for the meeting you just said, sagaci?
<sagaci> here, the #ubuntu-au channel
<paul_> okay.  lol.  i thought you meant like a real life meeting.
<sagaci> but it's not really for support, rather the normal things that the team does as a whole
<sagaci> well there's a Sydney release party in about 3 weeks
<sagaci> also one in Brisbane too
<paul_> like upcoming 11.10 release party?
<sagaci> yeppers, the Sydney one is the Saturday before the actual release
<benonsoftware> I haven't read the list latley, is anything thinking about a Melbourne release party?
<sagaci> there might have been thoughts but nothing on paper yet, nothing concrete
<sagaci> lately*
<benonsoftware> Ah ok, thanks :)
<sagaci> sorry, thought I made that typo :)
<benonsoftware> :)
<paul_> by the way, is there an equivalent for KMess?  i don't like pidgin or evolution or aMsn.  i like KMess, but want a Gnome version of it.
<sagaci> if the sydney release goes ok and we get a handful, we'll hopefully plan something for december/january too ..
<sagaci> paul_: straw search - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dvb&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<paul_> with the ubuntu-au, if we want to volunteer to provide support, what can a volunteer do?  please don't say desktop.  >.<
<benonsoftware> Nice
<paul_> thanks sagaci.  i am aware of different dvb packages.  the problem isn't so much as to choosing which one to use, but more so as to knowing how to use it, and use it effectively.
<head_victim> paul_: I just use me-tv but that's a standalone not streaming
<paul_> i'm currently using vlc to watch dvb-t.
<sagaci> paul_: umm, might be an idea to ask in #mplayer or something?
<paul_> with respect, are there total linux/ubuntu newbs that are part of ubuntu-au membership?
<sagaci> paul_: yep
<paul_> yay!  i'm another  lol
<head_victim> We're all newbs here ;)
<paul_> so no veteran linux hackers?
<paul_> is there any recommend irc client besides xchat?
<head_victim> irssi is what the cool kids in cli land use. I stick to xchat myself
<benonsoftware> What OS?
<benonsoftware> Sorry wrong channel :)
<paul_> haha benon
<paul_> yeah, i fail command line.  lol
<paul_> i wanted to explore linux, and chose ubuntu only because it ran "off the shelf"  lol
<head_victim> paul_: that's what I did about 5 or 6 years ago and tried a whole bunch of others and always come back to Ubuntu
<paul_> i felt the learning curve was easier coming from windows.
<paul_> i've even got my brother to use ubuntu, and he's less computer savvy.
<benonsoftware> :)
<paul_> are you all official or registered member of ubuntu au?
<head_victim> I hang around a bit ;)
<head_victim> Speaking of hanging around though, I'm off to get some dinner
<benonsoftware> Na I'm not a Ubuntu Member yet :)
<paul_> lol
<benonsoftware> :)]
<paul_> i had a look at the website, and wanted to contribute in some way, but it seem like wanted contribution seem to be about "desktop support" in some way.  lol
<benonsoftware> paul_: Na you can help from anything like dev to translations
<paul_> cool.
<paul_> it has been quite some time since i touch C programming.
<paul_> and pointer scares me!  haha
<benonsoftware> :)
<benonsoftware> :) I'm into Python dev
<paul_> eww... i prefer C-like language.  :D
<benonsoftware> Na too hard :)
<paul_> if only ubuntu keeps up to date with Mono.
<benonsoftware> :)
<paul_> C# is beautiful.  it is a pity that microsoft charge ridiculous price for it. :(
<benonsoftware> :) Sure is
<paul_> blue tic tac looks like illicit drug that is refreshing.  ahaha
<paul_> i just saw an ad.
 * benonsoftware had a blue tic tac during camp
<benonsoftware> See ya all
<head_victim> paul_: the team in general is always glad to have any sort of contribution. Our main focus is to promote Ubuntu to the general population but also as a means of socialising with people who share a common interest, Ubuntu.
<head_victim> What city do you hail from?
<head_victim> jaddi27: am I looking in the wrong spot or is the Oneiric edubuntu stuff they asked us to translate already done for us a long time ago
<head_victim> ?
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kubuntu-docs
<jaddi27> head_victim, Which edubuntu stuff is that?
<jaddi27> I don't remember translating any edubuntu strings, but I also don't remember seeing anything about it recently either
<head_victim> Ah do you hang on the translators ML?
<jaddi27> No, I don't think I am on that one
<jaddi27> If you can point me in its direction, I might sign up to it
<head_victim> Getting there, I'd archived it :/
<head_victim> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<jaddi27> I will sign up once the page loads
<jaddi27> I am currently using a temporary wireless setup, due to my router stopping working last night
<jaddi27> so internet speeds are very slow
<head_victim> Ah I have a spare router in the cupboard from my last upgrade
<jaddi27> Hopefully we can get a new one tomorrow - looking at the Cisco E4200
<head_victim> I picked up a 48 port cisco switch today
<head_victim> My usual network gear of choice is blue boxed netgear
<head_victim> I find it the best price/quality point for home networks.
<jaddi27> Do you find netgear or cisco better generally?
<jaddi27> Because my other option was the netgear wndr4000
<head_victim> Ah I haven't ever bought a router with wifi on it
<jaddi27> I have just been looking at the latest high-speed routers
<head_victim> I have an FVS336G
<head_victim> Dual wan and quad gigabit lan
<jaddi27> ah, ok
<head_victim> Throughput is enough for NBN but high speend NBN might push it
<head_victim> I have a wireless access point separate.
<jaddi27> Wireless is fairly crucial for my house - all except one computer are wireless
<jaddi27> and i think for us an all in one wireless router is easier than two separate devices
<head_victim> Yeah, for some reason the wireless routers seem to have higher throughputs as well which i can't work out.
<head_victim> Obviously just putthing higher specced stuff in for the wireless.
<jaddi27> I would have thought that plain routers would have faster throughput
<jaddi27> Yes, I guess they must be
<head_victim> The only problem with business grade networking, is they're usually loud.
<jaddi27> That is true. I would want equipment as quiet as possible where it will be going
<head_victim> Just take that into consideration when you're buying "enterprise" stuff. My switch is pretty loud, my cisco switch I got today is even louder.
<head_victim> Doesn't bother me as it's in the study and we always have multi other computers running anyway but it might bother some.
<jaddi27> We do have other computers running in the room it is going, but I try to make it as quiet as I can
<head_victim> Yeah I'm trying to swindle our 24/7 computers down to 1
<jaddi27> I think the E4200 is a cross between enterprise and home equipment, so it hopefully will be fairly quiet
<head_victim> Only reason I go enterprise is the lifetime warranty and the phone support is heaps better
<head_victim> I had an RMA on my 24 port gigabit switch within 5 minutes of dialling technical support. Despite it being a configuration issue on my end (it's a "Smart" switch, not quite a real managed one but more than your dumb ones)
<jaddi27> I didn't realise they had such good warranty on the enterprise equipment
<head_victim> That's $500 bucks they were going they gave me a return number to go back to the local store and exchange over the counter
<head_victim> So idiot (me) assigned the same IP to multiple computers so that was the cause of the issue.
<jaddi27> Sounds like a simple error to make if it is new equipment
<jaddi27> It is good they were so helpful - not all companies would be like that
<head_victim> Yeah well for that simple error they were willing to swap for a new one (despite it being over a year old at the time)
<head_victim> That 5 minutes included the hold time.
<jaddi27> That is certainly very good service
<jaddi27> was that netgear or cisco?
<head_victim> The first ever dealing with them I had I called the number in the phone book and it went to an asian call centre. I gave them the model number and they apologised but they had to transfer me to their business section in Australia.
<head_victim> Netgear
<head_victim> It's a crapload cheaper than the real cisco stuff
<head_victim> So I'd say aimed at soho
<jaddi27> Yes, it certainly is
<head_victim> Last I was looking the enterprise netgear is all called "pro safe"
<jaddi27> The Cisco E4200 is $250, while the netgear is $175 (personal, not enterprise)
<jaddi27> I will look into the enterprise equipment now
<head_victim> Depends on what you're looking for. If you're going to replace it in a year or two anyway, just do the cheaper stuff
<head_victim> I was actually looking at making my network completely gigabit capable so I wanted multi port gigabit lan on the router as my main requirement.
<head_victim> It's not necessarily THAT much quicker but it's not bad either.
<head_victim> Just look at what the expected peak of the NBN speeds are going to be in the next 5 years (no idea where to look though) and make sure your wan to lan and reverse throughput is high enough.
<jaddi27> We have had our current router for nearly 6 years, so we don't normally upgrade regularly
<jaddi27> but I don't think we will be spending too much on it either - the $250 is probably the upper bound
<head_victim> I always suggest doing the budget first, then looking. I used kevin rudd's 900 dollar bonus to buy my current router and switch
<paul_> hey
<head_victim> Gday paul_ 
<paul_> just answering your earlier question head victim, i'm in bris.  where are you?
<jaddi27> paul_, Good to find more people in Brisbane
<paul_> i take it, you're in bris too jaddi?
<jaddi27> Yes, I am
<jaddi27> head_victim is also based up here
<paul_> where abouts?  i'm on northside.
<jaddi27> I am on the southside
<head_victim> I live in Annerley, so just on the southside
<paul_> zzzzzzzzzz
<paul_> lol
<paul_> everyone is on southside 
<head_victim> 5km from the CBD, 5km from work
<paul_> lucky you.
<paul_> by the way, jaddi and head, are you linux/ubuntu experts?
<head_victim> jaddi27 is, I'm just someone who plays with them
<paul_> ah...  cool.  so any of you give recommendation for a dvb-t network stream setup?
<paul_> and i don't want to use mythTV, too heavy and thick.
<head_victim> paul_: I'd start with http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch09.html and go from there
<paul_> yeah i have had a look at vlc... and it was funny.  i can stream file video, but dvb didn't work.
<head_victim> http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/index.html is the full document
<head_victim> Well those 2 links have all the details on the settings
<paul_> i'm currently use vlc to watch dvb.  i just want to stream it on network.
<paul_> have any of use try out ubuntu 11.10 pre-release?
<head_victim> Yeah I run it in a virtual box
<paul_> how it is so far?
<jaddi27> paul_, I don't think I am an expert, but enjoy using linux/ubuntu
<head_victim> It's starting to come together. I will probably even try Unity on my main desktop by 12/04
<head_victim> 12.04
<head_victim> But I'm what you call a "slow adopter"
<jaddi27> 11.10 is looking good, but my tests in virtual box do not work with the proper unity 3d, so it is hard to fully see what it is like
<head_victim> jaddi27: really? I got 3d working fine
<paul_> i haven't had a look at it yet.
<head_victim> The only issue I had with 3d was remembering to click the "3d acceleration" box in the VB setup
<paul_> but 11.04 unity didn't suit me, i am using gnome metacity.
<jaddi27> I am using virtual box on Mac OSX, but I wouldn't think that should stop it working
<jaddi27> It goes automatically into Unity 2d, even when the 3d acceleration is enabled
<head_victim> You have the additional drivers installed?
<sagaci> i'm running 11.10 on my laptop, it's got a couple of program crashes here and there but they usually get fixed within a couple of days - they aren't breaking the desktop
<head_victim> sagaci: I've poked the xchat coordinators this time
<head_victim> re the translation
<head_victim> Fingers crossed I have some response this time
<sagaci> yeah, hopefully... I still need to get into the chromium-browser package :/
<head_victim> Nah there's a feature freeze on now isn't there as well, so the focus is fixing.
<sagaci> well my wireless broke after feature freeze for a couple of days 8)
<paul_> lol wireless broke, must the carbon in the atmosphere :P
<jaddi27> head_victim, Yes, I have the additional drivers installed. I have tried the Ubuntu restricted drivers, as well as the proper virtual box ones
<paul_> by the way, how do quickly do reference to user?
<head_victim> jaddi27: odd
<jaddi27> paul_, If you are using xchat, start typing their name, and press tab
<paul_> ah cool
<sagaci> pretty nifty eh
<paul_> is xchat the recommended or defacto irc client using GUI?
<jaddi27> head_victim, I might try reinstalling tomorrow. Do you think running it in virtual box on ubuntu would be better?
<jaddi27> I like xchat, but there are quite a few to choose from
<head_victim> jaddi27: not sure tbh, i know 3d works though
<jaddi27> Using the virtual box driver 'cd', or the restricted drivers?
<paul_> i'm a windows fail, and bound to be linux fail too.  so i'm after programs with easy to use GUI  :D
<paul_> is 11.10 software centre as easy to use as synaptic?  i heard they are getting rid of synaptic.
<jaddi27> the software centre is supposed to be easier, as it is more like the 'app store' on iOS for example
<jaddi27> I still prefer synaptic though, as I know the package names a bit better, and prefer its layout
<paul_> lol... i don't use apple stuff.  they are evil conspiracy :P
<sagaci> I'm looking to buy an apple keyboard soon
<jaddi27> but Synaptic will still be available in the repositories, so can quickly be installed
<paul_> yeah, initially i use software centre.  but felt more comfortable with synaptic.
<sagaci> yep, it's on my install list
<jaddi27> sagaci, I have a wireless apple keyboard - it works very nicely
<head_victim> I have moved back to wired desktop items
<head_victim> I've had cheap wireless and I've had expensive wireless desktops. They all fail
<paul_> wireless gets annoying when battery dies on you during gaming.  lol
<jaddi27> head_victim, Going back to your kubuntu-docs translation page from earlier - It looks like there are still some strings to be translated in a couple of the docs packages
<head_victim> I had to power reset my mouse and keyboard daily.
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah I couldn't find anything to do :/
<jaddi27> head_victim, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/kubuntu-docs-audio shows 8 strings
<head_victim> Hmm yeah, unless they're still changing strings on us
<jaddi27> I think it is probably close to finished for us, and yes, the string count has been changing recently
<head_victim> Yep, they've had a string update since I looked
<jaddi27> I have been keeping a spreadsheet with enAU translation stats
<paul_> i maybe wrong on this, but does KDE use Qt?
<head_victim> Ah you guys are far too organised for this :P
<jaddi27> Yes, KDE does use Qt
<sagaci> jaddi27, have you got the magic mouse and/or trackpad working with ubuntu?
<jaddi27> Unity 2D is written in Qt partially
<paul_> and Gnome doesn't eh?
<jaddi27> sagaci, I only have ubuntu in a virtual computer on my mac at the moment, so cannot properly say. I do have a trackpad though, so I might eventually try it out (maybe on my laptop)
<jaddi27> paul_, Gnome doesn't use Qt normally, but Qt can still be installed so Qt apps can run under Gnome
<paul_> cool, i am cautious with Qt because some of it is not complete free.  and i want to stick to complete free software :D
<sagaci> paul_, trisquel?
<paul_> what is trisquel?
<jaddi27> I will be off now I think. Nice to meet you paul_ - I hope we see you around here regularly.
<paul_> nice to meet you jaddi :D
<paul_> i'll try to hang around. :D
<sagaci> paul_, depends on your idea of free software. For some, ubuntu isn't completely free. Trisquel is FSF-approved free. Depends on how mad you are
<paul_> oh... how do i know whic software is not free on ubuntu?
<paul_> all the software i get is from synaptic, unless it is a game, and that i pay for anyway.
<sagaci> paul_, sudo apt-get install vrms
<sagaci> though it's kinda tongue-in-cheek
<paul_> what is vrms?
<sagaci> virtual Richard Stallman
<paul_> yep, i just read about it.
<paul_> is vrms command line or GUI or both?
<sagaci> outputs the packages that aren't considered free software, i've got unrar, libfaac0, and ms-tt-fonts
<sagaci> gui but it's easy, it just outputs text on your screen
<sagaci> cli*
<paul_> i use ms font for gaming.  in that case, does that mean i'm infringing copyright?
<sagaci> no, they're free for personal use
<paul_> ah...  okay, that's fine then.
<sagaci> can't remember the proper license, i'll check it out
<paul_> i just installed vrms, how do i access it from desktop?  i can't find it in the desktop menu.
<sagaci> open up a terminal and type vrms
<paul_> understood.
<paul_> generally speaking what does non-free and contrib package means?
<sagaci> paul_, fyi, on ms fonts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/690793/
<sagaci> iirc, they're repo sections in debian
<paul_> thanks sagaci
<sagaci> paul_, I should know this but wikipedia explains it - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Additional_repositories
<paul_> awesome, i love this chatroom. :D
<sagaci> I'm not advocating against ubuntu but if you're really into the free part of software, debian squeeze, their latest stable is supposed to be totally free, without extra little proprietary bits... depends if that really matters to you I guess
<head_victim> Or try gnewsense
<sagaci> is that still being developed?
<head_victim> No idea to be honest
<paul_> well, i do play games, and i guess i rely on non-free graphics driver.
<paul_> but i do like to keep it to a minimal.
<paul_> by the way, where are you base sagaci?
<sagaci> all my base are belong to nsw
<paul_> go Barry (O'Farell)  lol
<sagaci> meh, can't stand either side on the state level here :P
<paul_> lol wasn't kristine good enough?  :P
<paul_> she's on QA next week, will be a lol.
<sagaci> paul_, I dual boot, using that non-free OS called windows
<paul_> i dual boot too, but only use window when i really have to.
<jargonfactory> sagaci: someone @ #debian-au might know about gnewsense i think (can't remember his name).
<sagaci> I get a kick each time I update windows, it has a tagline line something like - Learn about and download more free software from Microsoft.
<paul_> lol
<sagaci> yeah I've been in the channel a bit but it's not bookmarked for me
<paul_> there are "express edition" that entice, and then get slam by a huge price tag for just the "standard edition"  hahah
<sagaci> paul_, Windows?
<paul_> well, windows, .NET, SQL Server etc...
<paul_> well there isn't express Windows.
<sagaci> yeah depends what you need/use it for
<sagaci> thought you meant upgrade/student edition vs full retail or something
<paul_> yeah, i know the student edition of stuff.  :D
<paul_> what a recommended virtual machine?
<head_victim> I use virtualbox but that's just because it's the first one I tried and it worked easily
<head_victim> brb, need to check something with a log out and in
<paul_> i don't like virtualbox 'cause it from oracle, and i got the shits with oracle.  :P
<sagaci> I only use virtual machines early in the release cycle when isos are too whacked to run on a production machine
<paul_> lol --  i'm watching SBS - How Much Do You Love Me?  it's funny
<paul_> lol spammer?
<jargonfactory> didn't wave today \o. to all.
<head_victim> Gday jargonfactory 
<jargonfactory> hi head_victim how's it going.
<head_victim> Not too bad, trying to get some domestic duties done while playing with my new toys
<jargonfactory> ahh nice. mind me asking what's your new toy? :)
<paul_> does it involve insertion into a hole?  o.O  
<head_victim> New keyboard and network switch
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/
<paul_> any of you play HoN/
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> I play bugger all games but when I do it's usually Urban Terror
<paul_> i get graphics lag after a while.   maybe 'cause i'm running dual screen.
<sagaci> via windows, not ubuntu - graphics have never worked for me so I always avoid
<paul_> so do you reboot into windows to play?
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> trust me, for me it's much easier than configuring/tweaking graphics and wine
<sagaci> imo
<paul_> for me, once the graphics starts lagging, i just have to relog my session.
<paul_> i think HoN doesn't properly utilise openGL
<sagaci> maybe, I don't know
<paul_> i don't know either... just using fixes i know.  :D
<head_victim> Anyway, I'm off for a while, see you all later
<sagaci> cya
<paul_> is Unity a rewrite from ground up, or is Unity an further development from Gnome?
<jargonfactory> head_victim: ahh not bad. have fun mate.
<jargonfactory> later
<paul_> see you HV.
<sagaci> paul_, further development, it uses part of gnome 3 but doesn't use gnome shell
<sagaci> may be wrong but that's a very top-down view of it
<paul_> okay...
<sagaci> unless you really really had to, would you really want to write a whole desktop environment from scratch in this day and age
<paul_> depends... :P  maybe not.
<paul_> wow it's 00:30 already!
<ikt> =o
<ikt> bbs
<xannen_> so... all still asleep?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-17
<xannen_> hi saggy
<xannen_> hi wgrant
<sagaci> hi xannen_ 
<xannen_> hi saggy, this is paul_  .  someone took that name and paul__ failed too  lol
<sagaci> try registering a nick
<xannen_> how do i register a nick?
<xannen_> saggy, how do i register my nickname?
<head_victim> !register
<lubotu2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<xannen> so.. anyone around?
<sagaci> yup
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 09/10/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/212/detail/ | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> That was a little old, sorry about that (the meeting date)
<head_victim> And now, back to the grindstone. I'll be back later xannen and sagaci :D
<xannen> ok head_victim.  :D
<xannen> did any of you see chris bowen getting chased by protesters?  lol
<head_victim> Aww sagaci left when I have good news for him. I'm being added to the translation project that runs xchat so I'll FINALLY be able to submit translations!
<xannen> Anyone here?
<benonsoftware> xannen: Yeah
<xannen> hi ben
<benonsoftware> Hi
<xannen> are you a software developer, benonsoftware?
<benonsoftware> xannen: I do program but not as a job
<xannen> what language do you program in?  or prefer to?
<benonsoftware> Python
<xannen> cool.
<benonsoftware> You?
<xannen> i like C#, but am leaning towards Java now.
<xannen> C# Mono on linux is not as up to date as java.
<benonsoftware> :)
<xannen> though i haven't program for quite sometime now.
<benonsoftware> :)
<xannen> i wish eclipse was more up to date too.
<xannen> the current ppa for eclipse is broken. :(
<xannen> What IDE do you use for python?  if you do use one.
<benonsoftware> :) Package it yourelf :)
<xannen> there is still much to learn for me when it comes to linux filesystem structure, let alone making a package.  lol
<benonsoftware> I don't really use a IDE with Python only when I'm on Windows 8
<xannen> wow windows 8?  
<benonsoftware> Yep
<xannen> i haven't heard of windows 8.
<benonsoftware> Its only a dev tools build so far I'll give you the link
<xannen> so windows 8 is next, after windows 7?
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> http://downloads.pcauthority.com.au/article/24831-microsoft-windows-8-developer-preview-64-bit-w-developer-tools
<xannen> cool.  i'm so out of touch with IT.  lol
<benonsoftware> :) use it inside VituralBox
<xannen> where are you based, if you don't me asking, benonsoftware?
<benonsoftware> Melbourne
<xannen> i'm in bris.
<xannen> by the way, are there plugins or ways to customise xchat?
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> Yay translation access to xchat!
<head_victim> Now to fix my po
<benonsoftware> :)
<benonsoftware> xannen: Found any good plugins for XChat yet?
<head_victim> Hmm well I've improved the keyboard, now half the extra keys work, the other half lock the keyboard input to the whole system.
<head_victim> On that note, I'm off for a while, cheerio
<xannen> LOL Chris Bowen is in a wonderful political state. :D
<xannen> hi saggy
<sagaci> hi xannen 
<xannen> how are you sag?
<sagaci> not bad considering it's a few ticks after midnight
<xannen> hehe...
<xannen> did you watch the news?
<xannen> i mean do you*
<sagaci> rarely
<xannen> ah...
<xannen> so how was your day?
<sagaci> since when was a zucchini called a courgette
<xannen> no idea  lol
<xannen> you only program in python eh?
<head_victim> sagaci: good news, I pushed the xchat translation for enGB
<head_victim> No idea when it gets updated though
<head_victim> And it's only enGB not AU
<xannen> hi head_victim
<head_victim> Gday again xannen 
<xannen> on note of language, is enGB the same as enAU ?
<head_victim> xannen: pretty much for all formal language
<sagaci> ah ok so I wonder if that will alias for en_AU, ie. will we get the changes?
<ejat> :)
<xannen> au ubuntu isn't big eh?
<xannen> i don't mean in membership, as in adoption etc...
<sagaci> probably similar to other places in the world, maybe even worse-off due to pretty bad internet speed/quotas here
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm not sure, I generally put enGB as secondary anyway though so shouldn't be too much of a drama
<sagaci> translations start at batch 825 now
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> Yep
<xannen> PONG!
<sagaci> head_victim, how large are the planet-au images supposed to be
<head_victim> Not sure is there a problem?
<sagaci> no, it's just that I'm figuring out how much to scale a photo by
<head_victim> Ah, I'm sure they've scaled them for me before
<sagaci> righteo then
<head_victim> I've buggered up something here :/
<head_victim> Don't you hate it when you're not even sure what you buggered up
<xannen> lol head_victim
<head_victim> I've been playing with getting some of these keys working on the new keyboard
<head_victim> I had most of it working
<sagaci> then BAM
<xannen> must be an "apple thing"  :P
<sagaci> head_victim, media keys?
<head_victim> Nah it's got extra keys, the media ones worked. It has cut, cpoy, paste and scroll keys and launch keys
<xannen> Launch key activation: Houston, we're so fucked!  LOL
<head_victim> I thought it would have been easy to set up, apparently not (it IS a linux keyboard)
<xannen> the apple front end mod must have stuffed it  :P
<head_victim> My keyboard has nothing to do with apple....
<xannen> i'm using a microsoft keyboard, so it works.  though, i haven't tested all the keys.
<xannen> oh.  i thought you got an apple keyboard.  my bad.
<head_victim> Nope, Cherry CyMotion Master Linux
<xannen> Well it beats me then.
<xannen> Do you play computer game, head_victim?
<head_victim> Just Urban Terror occasionally
<xannen> ah.. i'm on Heroes of Newerth (HoN).
<xannen> I haven't heard of Urban Terror.  LOL
<xannen> I was playing world of warcraft, but silly game economy and grinding got to me. :(
<sagaci> I played wow for about 2-3hours but never got into it
<xannen> lol
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-18
<xannen> Afternoon guys!
<sagaci> xannen, http://www.joelp.me/blog/?feed=rss2
<sagaci> bugger, wrong link
<sagaci> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=06888
<sagaci> trisquel
<xannen> Thanks sagaci.  :D
<sagaci> looks to be the more updated ubuntu-like "totally free" distro
<xannen> very good to know. :D
<xannen> sagaci, is there another distro that you like beside ubuntu?
<sagaci> if I had to use another one it'd be debian or pardus
<xannen> by the way, has libreoffice superceded openoffice?
<sagaci> yeah, well it's been forked but it's still relatively the same so far
<xannen> I think in future openoffice is going to die.
<xannen> sagaci, did you like the 11.04 unity vs gnome?  and what do you think of the 11.10 unity so far?  i'm just reading up on unity now.
<sagaci> i've been using both, and unity on 11.10 or about 1-2months now. It's certainly unity upgraded, compared to the unity in natty
<xannen> cool.
<xannen> i'm reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Unity
<sagaci> there's been a fair bit of criticism but I doubt that many didn't use it for very long
<xannen> i think the criticism came too early.  when Unity shipped with 11.04, it was not "fully" completed as Shuttleworth wanted it, and lacked features and flexibility.  I believe this is what people see as negative aspects.
<sagaci> that's right
<sagaci> I still think that unity isn't fully done, as for 11.10, but I'm pretty hopeful for 12.04 for it to be a complete experience
<xannen> omg that's next year, i can't wait till next release, let alone next year.  haha.
<sagaci> well oneiric is in roughly 3-4 weeks
<xannen> Yeah.
<xannen> What are you doing now sagaci?
<sagaci> bit more translation, just here and here 300 strings
<xannen> Hehe... I think it's stupid how english has country variation.
<xannen> hey sagaci, are you there?
<sagaci> yep
 * gorilla just booked in for LCA2012.
<xannen> I'm just wondering, how do I find out what package version for package xyz in 11.10?  Specific, I want to know what eclipse package version is shipped in 11.10.  I tried the ppa for eclipse by Benjamin Drung, but it seem buggy.
<sagaci> you can try packages.ubuntu.com
<xannen> thanks.
<sagaci> xannen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/eclipse
<xannen> omg, it's only 3.5.2.  and i'm using 3.5.2 from 11.04
<sagaci> hmmm, mustn't have got an update
<sagaci> since it's a pretty huge package
<xannen> eclipse is current version: 3.7 -- http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<sagaci> yeah but like python, I doubt they're always on the latest release
<sagaci> latest !~= best to include
<xannen> it's sad because openjdk is virtually up to date, and yet eclipse (primarily) is used by java developers don't get enough support.
<sagaci> maybe try #ubuntu-java
<xannen> okay, i'll go ask there if they have more up to date info.
<head_victim> xannen: if you have no luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690523 has details
<xannen> thanks head_victim
<sagaci> so looks like you should just manually install/put in your home dir
<xannen> Yeah I suppose I could.  But I like when it is properly integrated into the filesystem.
<xannen> On Unity, according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Unity -- is going on a different tangent in terms of development to Gnome.
<sagaci> yeah probably but it's still based on gnome 3
<gorilla> I wonder if Microsoft took noticed of Unity and decided to steal ideas for the Windows 8 interface :-P
<xannen> Yeah, I guess for now.  The impression at this stage is Gnome community and Unity development is likely to go separate ways, unless Gnome follow the philosophy and development of Unity.
<head_victim> gorilla: well Apple stole "Launchpad"
<xannen> Hahaha...  I won't be surprise if they do.
<head_victim> xannen: you're confusing gnome-shell and gnome.
<xannen> Unity is open source, correct?
<xannen> Yeah, sorry, I mean gnome-shell.
<gorilla> xannen: Yes (AFAIK), but Microsoft can't use it. They could it was BSD licensed.
<xannen> I'm still reading on Unity.  But it appears to be so many contribution from various source: Qt , Gnome shell, OpenGL Nux, etc...
<xannen> I haven't fully read the Licence behind Unity, is it under GPL or variation?
<xannen> Yep, GPL v3.
<gorilla> v3! Nice move.
<xannen> What is new in v3?  It's first time I came across it, and just then, look at Unity Licence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Unity
<gorilla> xannen: It is like the GPl that we know and love(some may love to hate it) but prevents the embedding of the software in a device and claiming that you are not distributing the software.
<xannen> Ah... Cool.
<xannen> I'm still reading about it.
<gorilla> fair enough.. but it's easy to boil down into a few sentences :-)
<xannen> Yeah I know.  Wall of (legal) text crits xannen for 999999, xannen closes document window.  :D
<gorilla> hehe.. enjoy the read. I have read worse agreements.
<xannen> I was reading Microsoft Bings Map TOS, and then read Google Maps TOS... And google was easier to understand.  Anyway, I contact Microsoft for further clarification.  And they won't rule anything in or out, even though my question was well written and easy to understand.  They won't answer my specification question unless I'm willing to pay for a consultation with them.
<gorilla> yeah... a bit silly. 
<gorilla> xannen: I'm tracking a ballon called Horus 16 at the following address: http://spacenear.us/tracker/ Not a bad app.
<xannen> I hope that one day, Map Services will be free.
<gorilla> Open Street Map is our best chance but need a physcial terrain underlay to go with it.
<xannen> I felt sorry for "Happy Feet", he got coerced and nudge into the sea.  And only a limited time tracking put on him.  LOL
<gorilla> yeah it's  pity that the transponder failed.. could have given us a better picture of where penguins go and do.
<xannen> Wow... so many business trade legal review this year...
<head_victim> gorilla: I wonder when they give up on the chase. will be interesting to see if it hits' Wagga ;)
<gorilla> head_victim: they need to get the payload back!
 * head_victim watches it fly over the Pacific
<gorilla> what??
<gorilla> head_victim: nice one. I was surprised that it moved so quickly :-)
<head_victim> Hah give it time ;)
<sagaci> head_victim, you around?
<gorilla> sagaci: head_victim was last seen an hour ago.
<sagaci> that's ok
<sagaci> unrelated but here's a bitesize bug for anyone interested in getting into and fixing bugs/bug workflow - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/853115
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 853115 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "typo located in C/color-canshareprofiles.page:8(info/desc)" [Undecided,New]
 * benonsoftware might have a look at that night or tomarrow
 * benonsoftware just found out he can't fix it tonight
<sagaci> it's trivial but it takes a bit to revise the steps
<benonsoftware> How did you find it?
<sagaci> while translating
<benonsoftware> Ah
<sagaci> there's a couple
<sagaci> benonsoftware, probably a better one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/852957
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 852957 in kde-style-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "typo in translation template qtcurve" [Undecided,New]
<sagaci> smaller download
<benonsoftware> Should I assigne it to me if I'm going to fix it?
<sagaci> because after you get the basics, you can go onto contributing large changes
<sagaci> larger*
<benonsoftware> Ok
<sagaci> yeah, then you unassign after you've done/uploaded the branch
<benonsoftware> Ok
<sagaci> benonsoftware, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix -- most of that will apply but you don't need to rebuild/test the package since the change is so small and not obtrusive
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> Should I also change it to fix in progress?
<sagaci> yeah, that's fine, you can also add a comment if you want
<benonsoftware> What info should I but in the comment?
<benonsoftware> put8
<benonsoftware> put*
<sagaci> Hi, I'll try to have a go at fixing this bug. This is my first bug but I'll follow the advice on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and ask any questions if I find any problems
<sagaci> something like that
<sagaci> I'll be back later
<xannen> wow... ubuntu 8.04 has such a very long term support.  LOL
<benonsoftware> :)
<xannen> I'm glad that ubuntu is now doing "rolling" support.
<benonsoftware> :)
<xannen> lol @ Mr Smiley
<head_victim> What do you mean rolling support? Ubuntu has had the same release pattern since the start
<xannen> As in, the support period is more limited, compared to the past.  And support for ubuntu is more focus for later release version.
<head_victim> Nope, support periods are identical.
<head_victim> I think you're confusing Long Term Support (LTS) releases with normal ones.
<xannen> Yeah, that's what I mean.  11.04 is supposedly be a LTS, is it not?  But it is that does not seem to be the case.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Can you see the file sagaci was talking about in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/852957 though Loggerhead?
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 852957 in kde-style-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "typo in translation template qtcurve" [Undecided,New]
<xannen> head_victim, you just made a boo boo in translation.  :P  LOL
<xannen> Back on Unity, it is written with Qt and QML, but will be release as Free, like GPL and the like?
<head_victim> xannen: where?
<xannen> head_victim, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Unity ; see Development Section
<head_victim> I didn't translate that
<xannen> Oh... I was making reference to lubotu2 comment, it was a joke.  
<head_victim> Ahh ok
<xannen> gorilla, are you there?
<gorilla> xannen: yeah. I'm hear.
<xannen> In terms of most free-ness, which licence provides that: LGPL or GPL ?
<gorilla> LGPL is more for libraries and the like. But I have never compared the two side by side for the real differences.
<xannen> I was just looking at Qt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28framework%29 ; and it seem that Open source Qt can be either GPL or LGPL, but proprietary only give LGPL. 
<xannen> C++ syntax annoys me so much.  LOL
<jargonfactory> xannen: use python; be happy.
<jargonfactory> \o.
<jargonfactory> this place used to have so many users couple of years back. orly, dns, elk were few i remember from back then :-)
<xannen> hi jargon
<jargonfactory> yo
<xannen> nah, i'll stick to C++ or Java. :P
<jargonfactory> heh. well, what part of C++ annoys you anyway?
<xannen> garbage collection :D
<xannen> and some syntax.
<xannen> i am more use to syntax: Object o = new Object(); compare to: Object o();
<jargonfactory> ahh automatic memory management thingy or proper gc?
<jargonfactory> last time i checked it, C++ didn't do gc but I could be wrong.
<xannen> any...  lol.  i have too much early exposure to Java and C#.  ahaha.  and going back to C/C++ feels painful.
<xannen> yeah, C++ don't have Garbage collection.
<jargonfactory> great
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: about to head to bed mate, what can I do you for
<xannen> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<xannen> lol
<head_victim> !cookie
<lubotu2> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sagaci> head_victim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692273/ does that make sense to you , in sense, I did that for ben for a bug, to show workflow
<head_victim> Looks ok, I've never done the process though so not 100%
<sagaci> do you know how long pastes are retained?
<head_victim> I'm being told "forever"
<sagaci> righteo then
<sagaci> thanks
<head_victim> No worries, I'm off to bed, gotta be up in 5 hours again. Cheerio
<xannen> Good night head_victim.
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-10
<jea> head_victim: I received a response, so confirmed the membership
<jea> I agree with the ISO. We should get on to doing the customisation properly
<jea> then we just need somewhere to host it, unless jellyware can build it himself and use it
<jea> Maybe we can put instructions on the website on how to build it to start off with
<ikt> heya head_victim 
<ikt> is it possible to make the panel at the bottom of lubuntu bigger?
<ikt> it is bigger but not as one panel
<ikt> it seems to seperate
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-14
<madlatvian> Hi ppl
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-12
<KUUGA-RX> Oh since I am not from Australia can I be here?
<Noskcaj> KUUGA-RX, don't worry
<KUUGA-RX> Okay
<KUUGA-RX> Sorry about that I had a medical appointment.
<KUUGA-RX> Also any of you have problems playing DVD or Blu-Ray disks from different regions?
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-14
<blahdeblah> Any BrisVegas inhabitants interested in old laptops?  I've got a ThinkPad X31 that's taking up space.  I figured I'd offer it to you folks before I put it on eBay.
<jea> you could put it to the mailing list too
<blahdeblah> Didn't want to clutter the list with it; there are plenty of other mailing lists for that.
<jea> true
<jea> though the number of posts to the mailing list is pretty small, so one post wouldn't matter too much
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-15
<madnoob> Hi everyone, I am new to the Ubuntu world and wish to study and get certified. I am looking to study to be a Ubuntu Certified Professional however I am having trouble locating decent information on the testing centres and details about the exam, as alot of the links look to be expired or not working, can anyone please fill me in? Thanks
<jea> This may be of use: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87445/what-is-the-current-state-of-the-ubuntu-professional-certification?rq=1
<madnoob> Thanks jea, I have just contacted Canonical direct... everything is very hazy apprently they have there owe certification now seperate from LPI which they use to be combined with...
<jea> I don't actually know of anyone with Ubuntu Certification, so I don't know of anyone to point you to either
<madnoob> yes I know everyone has RHEL certs, but in the Ubuntu world, that was the only cert I could locate and the details were all over the shop..
<jea> I don't know what companies want to see, but what would the Certification help you with?
<jea> Could you do a Linux Certification, then show you are involved with Ubuntu?
<madnoob> I am not doing this for companies
<blahdeblah> madnoob: I'd definitely go for LPIC or RHEL before UCP.
<madnoob> I am doing this for myself, primarily my company does not even recognise certs
<madnoob> bladeblah I have LPIC 1/2
<madnoob> was going to check out Ubuntu then RHEL
<blahdeblah> RHEL is the most asked-for Linux cert; I'd definitely go for that first.
<madnoob> true, however I thougt the Ubuntu one was theroy
<madnoob> like multiple choice I want to be seriosuly over prepared
<madnoob> before I take the RHEL
<madnoob> as it's very pricey
<blahdeblah> Yeah.  I would have gone for RHEL myself already but it's expensive and I didn't want to risk failing due to not covering the material.
<blahdeblah> And it's 100% practical - no multi-guess
<madnoob> very very true
<blahdeblah> madnoob: How did you find LPIC-2 compared with LPIC-1?
<madnoob> thats why I wanna study like a mofo
<madnoob> LPIC 2
<madnoob> took me 6 months of study
<blahdeblah> i.e. how hard was it compared with LPIC-1?
<madnoob> making pracs myself
<madnoob> to be honest the LPIC 202
<madnoob> was much harder then LPIC 201
<madnoob> it's so all over the shop
<madnoob> they put so many exam topics
<madnoob> and you study like crazy
<madnoob> to find they barly chucked in anything
<madnoob> about one topic
<madnoob> and tonnes about another
<madnoob> so it's hard to answer 
<madnoob> but as your aware same exam format
<madnoob> not to mention RHEL try and pimp you for a course
<blahdeblah> I'd been doing Linux for 17 years before I took LPIC-1, so I went in with zero preparation other than reading the guide, finished it in 1/3 of the allotted time and passed easily.  I was just curious about how much more difficult LPIC-2 is...
<madnoob> before the exams
<madnoob> oh wow you have 17 years under your belt
<madnoob> I have 5 
<madnoob> your 17 should get you there
<blahdeblah> No, now I have 19. :-)
<madnoob> easy
<madnoob> whoa
<madnoob> !
<madnoob> you will be fine blahdeblah
<madnoob> little suprised you don't have the RHEL certs yet!
<blahdeblah> But I've worked on other stuff as well.  It's been a long time since I've recompiled the kernel from scratch or did GRUB troubleshooting...
<madnoob> in my experience, there was barly anything on the GRUB side of things
<madnoob> but yes just go to kernel.org whip up a VM
<madnoob> and go crazy
<blahdeblah> So many of these certs are exercises in trivia; that's what I hate
<madnoob> I know
<madnoob> and thats why companies hate them too
<madnoob> because Jo-Blo
<madnoob> are cheating all day long
<madnoob> compared to mr 17+ years expereince
<madnoob> who has no certs but real world exp
<madnoob> which means way more any day
<blahdeblah> The only reason I haven't got my RHEL yet is that I'm paying for it myself, and also trying to study for my Masters and CCNP at the same time.  So RHEL has taken a bit of a back seat.
<madnoob> LOL
 * blahdeblah should go get some sleep and then get into more study.
<madnoob> yes a masters and CCNP will definatly take the life!!!!
<blahdeblah> Thanks for the chat, madnoob
<madnoob> no worries take care!
<bradm> blahdeblah: RHCE isn't that hard if you know your stuff.
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-08
<Guest____> Anyone done the windows 8.1 to Ubuntu installation?
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-13
<joey168>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-35-generic i686 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 600MHz ** RAM: Physical: 495.1MB, 70.7% free ** Disk: Total: 54.4GB, 73.9% free ** VGA: 10de:031c ** Sound: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 ** Ethernet: 14e4:165d ** Uptime: 2h 8m 19s **
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-10
<tatwtant> Hello, I am new for Ubuntu
<nhaines> tatwtant: You mentioned you have some questions, but you didn't ask them here.  :)
<nhaines> IRC's a bit different in that usually you just ask your questions and then wait around for someone to see it and maybe give an answer.
<tatwtant> Ok I got it nhaines
<tatwtant> What are Ubuntu commands? How does that work? Does it has something similar to programming? If yes, Which language does it similar to? 
<tatwtant> How to understand Ubuntu commands and where should I get them from? Or should I try to learn programming frist?
<blahdeblah> tatwtant: Learning a few commands first is a good idea
<blahdeblah> You get to the command line by opening "Terminal" - search for that in your main menu
<nhaines> The question's a bit vague.  There are no such thing as "Ubuntu" commands.
<tatwtant> Linux commands?
<nhaines> If you're asking about the command line, you'll be using a mixture of bash commands ("bash" is the name of the default shell you'll see on the command line) and independent programs.
<nhaines> None of them have anything to do with programming--with the exception that there are a couple of bash commands you can use in a script, but you wouldn't use them on their own usually.
<nhaines> Mainly, you can do everything in Ubuntu without using the command line.
<tatwtant> So what is command line for?
<tatwtant> Just for making everything faster?
<nhaines> The command line is used to tell the computer precisely what to do.
<nhaines> So if you wanted to install VLC, for instance, I could tell you two ways.
<nhaines> I could say open the Dash, go to the Ubuntu Software Center, search for "vlc", click on the VideoLAN Client entry, click install, enter your password when prompted, and click "confirm".
<nhaines> Or, I could say "Open a terminal and type 'sudo apt install vlc'."
<nhaines> If you're just browsing around for software, you probably want to look around in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<nhaines> But if you know you want to install VLC and want the fastest way, the command line can do that in a way you can copy/paste.
<tatwtant> So it's  a lot faster and easier
<nhaines> Some things are faster and easier.
<nhaines> It doesn't make web browsing any easier.  Although arguably faster.  :)
<nhaines> I have a book that's just about to be published, and I have a little chapter with specific fun or useful command line things, but the entire rest of the book is all graphical-only.
<tatwtant> Well one more thing that I'd like to know is command line is only use for changing something inside computer such as copy/paste files, installing/removing apps/sofewares?
<nhaines> Okay, now that's a good specific question with an answer.  :)
<nhaines> The command to copy is 'cp' and the command for move is 'mv', so you can copy file foo to file bar by typing 'cp foo bar'.
<nhaines> You'll use 'apt' or 'apt-get' to install or remove software, so you'll need to know the name of the package that contains the software, and you can run 'apt install foobar' to install the "foobar" package any any other software it requires.
<nhaines> Or you can play 'apt remove foobar' to uninstall it.
<nhaines> And you can read the manual for any command by using the 'man' command, so 'man apt' will tell you all the details about the apt command, for your reference.
<tatwtant> can we write some Code from it?
<nhaines> No.  To program, you write code in a text editor or IDE.  Later on you compile it or run it with an interpreter.
<nhaines> You can use vi or nano as your text editor, but programming has nothing to do with the command line.
<tatwtant> Ok thank you
<tatwtant> I got it
<nhaines> You're welcome. :)
<nhaines> If you've never programmed before, I suggest python!
<tatwtant> I am trying to learn C
<tatwtant> people told me that C is a good first language to learn
<tatwtant> cause when i get  used to it, I can learn others langueges easier 
<nhaines> I don't know that it's a good first language.  It's definitely something you can use anywhere (although Python has that too).
<nhaines> In general, once you learn "how to program", your language is more of a preference, and while you'll like some languages more than others, you can probably study any new language and figure out how it works.
<tatwtant> yeah
<tatwtant> but I feel like Python has everything in it
<tatwtant> I can understand the Basics, and how it works
<tatwtant> can't*
<nhaines> It's nice because then instead of wasting your time reinventing stuff that has been done many times before, you can do the interesting bits which is whatever you're trying to get done.
<tatwtant> again, thank you :D
<nhaines> You're welcome!  Get a good book to help you with programming.  For Python I can highly recommend this one: http://amzn.to/1EPtxV3
<nhaines> For C I dont have a recommendation but you can surely find something useful.  :)
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-12
<gbell> Any conferences coming up of interest to us open source folks?
<nhaines> Ubucon Germany is in October and Ubucon SCALE is in Janaury.
<jea> OSDC is in hobart soon
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-13
<blahdeblah> gbell: Linux.conf.au is on in January as well - I think it's in Geelong this year
<gbell> @jea: I hadn't ever heard of OSDC!  Thanks Jea!  I went to Linuxconf in Tassie years ago... was fun and interesting but not sure worth the trip.  Anybody going to OSDC?
<meetingology> gbell: Error: "jea:" is not a valid command.
<gbell> jea: I hadn't ever heard of OSDC!  Thanks Jea!  I went to Linuxconf in Tassie years ago... was fun and interesting but not sure worth the trip.  Anybody going to OSDC?
<jea> gbell: I know of some people going, but not from this channel specifically
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-15
<Major_Wedgie> Hey guys. Vim 8 is out.
<Major_Wedgie> http://www.vim.org/
<Major_Wedgie> Here's the best way to get it: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/vim
<Major_Wedgie> At least the best way I found.
<Major_Wedgie> Then you can learn about the changes with :help version8
<Major_Wedgie> Wow, this channel is crackalackin'!
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-16
<msasma> !s
#ubuntu-au 2017-09-17
<TEST6789> test
